# Developers need Flash platform overview



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

I need basic information on the flash platform on the Premiere in order to understand whether I should be developing software for it. If NDA is required, that's no problem, please PM. Doesn't have to be written down- could be oral. Example questions:

What's the monetization model? Exclusively Tivo "store" sales, or can I be thinking of the option of ongoing google advert like payments? 

For the Christmas 2010 timeframe: What system resources do we have? Can we cache local copies of data? Can we access the users local network (servers with data), can we write drivers for alternate input devices? For the 12/2010 time horizon, should independent ISP's only be thinking in terms of what can be accomplished with a single SWF download?

If nothing specific can be stated to ISPs at this time, it would at least be helpful to intimate what developers should be thinking of the near term Premiere flash platform capabilities. For example statements (however oblique) as being something like what can currently be done on X or Y Flash lite 3.1 cell phones or other flash lite products.


----------

